# Looking for writer 550-1k USD



## Darknestflist (Oct 28, 2017)

Looking for writer to write World of Warcraft related smut. Live writings are greatly encouraged. 55k words.


----------



## amethystskyes (Nov 6, 2017)

I don't know anything about World of Warcraft but if you can give me enough material to understand the general physiology of the creatures involved or the lore you want utilized then I could try to whip something up. I generally write for Transformers so non-humans do not scare me in the slightest and there are few methods of getting it on that would be outside my range of understanding. (Just in the basic methods there's a physical form, a strictly touch based form, a form sharing minds, and a form sharing 'souls' but I have seen someone go so far as to make a version of transforming into such an act so bring on the challenge.) 

I can provide references to current works and I am willing to write up a sample piece to see if you like my style before we settle anything.


----------



## dragonauthor23 (Nov 19, 2017)

Hey Darknestflist! I've played World of Warcraft for a number of years and know a lot about the different races and locations. On the off chance that there's anything I don't know about, my brother plays WoW competitively and knows everything is is to know about the game and the expanded universe. I can start work immediately and hope to hear back from you soon!


----------

